# Toronto - Montreal



## NorthShore (May 28, 2014)

What are the pros and cons (especially scenic) on the two routes between Toronto and Montreal (via Ottawa or direct?) Which would you recommend?


----------



## gaspeamtrak (May 28, 2014)

Just completed a circle trip on this route on Monday May 26 , 2014! I took train # 50 to Montreal via Ottawa and had 2:20 minute layover in Montreal and took # 67 back to Toronto direct through Cornwall bypassing Ottawa.

The scenery on both routes is not really great. a lot of trees and fields  . Leaving Toronto and Montreal is quite interesting.

Here is a tip for you go first class go at least one way through Ottawa or both ways. Some times it's cheaper to go via Ottawa than direct to Montreal! You maybe able to save $50 to $100 doing this.

It takes anywhere from 1:15 to 1:30 longer but is well worth it!

I was served breakfast on train # 50 and when we left Ottawa I also got lunch!    too! They also serve in wine with lunch and coming back I had 2 shots of scotch, more wine for lunch and another scotch finishing up with a shot of Irish Cream!  I did all of this on $201.00, taxes included!

I booked this on March 11/14. The fares are always changing so keep checking every day. By the way the first class cars that are refurbished have 2-1 seating and are really nice..

Have a great trip if you go!


----------



## NS VIA Fan (May 28, 2014)

Since you are posting here…..I’m assuming you are a railfan so I’d go with the routing via Ottawa for the longer ride. Scenery-wise…..it’s about the same…..rolling farm land and wood-lots. You’ll see some of the city of Ottawa and cross the historic Rideau Canal in a couple of places.

From Brockville (where the routes split) east to Montreal on the mainline you will get a couple of glimpses of the river but most of the line to where the routes rejoin at Coteau du Lac was relocated inland when the St. Lawrence Seaway was constructed.

And do try Business Class (VIA-1) and you might get one of the rebuilt LRC cars with 2+1 seating. VIA Business Class is similar to Acela First Class on Amtrak and includes hot meals with beer/wine/liquor.


----------



## NorthShore (May 28, 2014)

Is it at all possible to see any of the "Thousand Islands" along either route?


----------



## NS VIA Fan (May 28, 2014)

NorthShore said:


> Is it at all possible to see any of the "Thousand Islands" along either route?


No, the CN Kingston Subdivision is parallel to the river but always a mile or two inland. There will be some glimpses of Lake Ontario on the western end…..then a couple of river crossings onto Ile Parrot and Montreal Island.


----------

